# Ebay GoodSeller03



## WelshTiddler

Has anyone else had issue with this seller. I order 3 nappies on the 15 October and haven't received them yet:cry: Is it normal to wait nearly 4 weeks for delivery?


----------



## jessabella

I have never ordered from them..but I remember reading yesterday that someone has been waiting 3 weeks and still waiting so far so maybe this seller takes awhile. I have only ordered from 97gallery. It took about 2 weeks.


----------



## tannembaum

Im having the same issue with 97kgallery, I ordered mine on the 5th Oct :(


----------



## Lliena

97k gallery sometimes take a while but I have always got them in the end :) As for goodseller, there were some not so good reviews on here but I paid for mine on a sunday night had them a week and a day later :D


----------



## nervouspains

Me too!

Iv ordered 2 nappies from them before and got them within 10 days...

This time I paid for 3 nappies on the 16th Oct and still nothing- They told me they sent them on the 18th... So iv emailed again saying if they arent here by Friday im reporting them to ebay and want my money back!


----------



## xerinx

i ended up getting my money back from them! I bought 2 on 26th sept!!! Still not here :(


----------



## nervouspains

Oh god im annoyed now lol xx


----------



## WelshTiddler

Thanks for the reply. I will give them till Friday. I think a month is long enough. Even from Hong Kong. Think I will listen to you guys and order from 97K.


----------



## mommy43

im still waiting on some from them too ive got the last one i ordered a couple of weeks ago but im still waiting for some from 5 plus weeks :(


----------



## vixy

ive used both 97gallery and goodseller and although you sometimes have to wait awhile i have received them. although im waiting on around 10 but going on past experience. xx


----------



## Misskitty

I have ordered from goodseller in the past and received some of my nappies in as little as a week, with the rest taking about 3 weeks. However i ordered some more on 5th Oct and still haven't received them. I wonder if there's something going on with customs etc?


----------



## WelshTiddler

Good Point. The fact I have only spent about a tenner I am wondering if I should wait and see. They keep saying that they have posted them.


----------



## ummar

Maybe there is a backlog at customs.


----------



## discoclare

Didn't want to post here before in case I jinxed it.

Ordered 7 nappies from goodseller003 on Sunday Oct 31st for 23 pounds, received today Tuesday Nov 9th. And they are all the seven ones I requested, was a bit scared as I think someone on here said they got randoms and not what they requested.

Hope you all get your nappies soon!

Am off to take an updated stash picture!!!


----------



## nervouspains

I got refunded today after nearly 4 weeks of waiting and no nappies received! xx


----------



## discoclare

It's so weird how some of us are getting them fast (mine came much quicker than 97kgallery) and some not at all. Hoping more of the nappies arrive.


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I've ordered from this seller many times with no problems. ordered 4 at start of oct and got a full refund today as they havent turned up.


----------



## WelshTiddler

Off to 97K it is. I know from you past post Char that you have used this seller thats why I thought I'd give them a go. I am going to request a refund today.


----------



## Char&Bump-x

It's sad really, they're usually very good! There must be something going on somewhere that's stopping them


----------



## discoclare

WelshTiddler said:


> Off to 97K it is. I know from you past post Char that you have used this seller thats why I thought I'd give them a go. I am going to request a refund today.

97k have more new prints! arrgh! they have some daisy print ones now too. might have to get a few more..............


----------



## WelshTiddler

I am going to order some having a boy in feb and trying to get a stash together> fingers cross 97K rewards me with some fluff!!


----------



## mommy43

im a a bit gutted reallly i had won some lovely ones :(


----------



## WelshTiddler

Just had a refund for my three nappies. I also got a message to be honest and pay for stuff cos they sent them. Cheeky Sods. So Ordered off 97K. Hope these arrive xxx


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I also got a message saying if they arrive, please pay again. My arse am i, i ordered 6 weeks ago, if they turn up they aren't getting a penny from me!


----------



## Rachel_C

If you've had a refund and then they turn up, you can just write "return to sender" on them and they'll get them back.


----------



## tannembaum

Im still waiting for my 97k ones :-( its been almost a month and a half now which is longer than thy say they should be, ive emailed them and they've just told me to check the post office! Grr they're not there!


----------



## WelshTiddler

Hope yors show up. Fingers crossed mine do. I want a fluff stash before my little man arrives.


----------



## tannembaum

How long do you haave left?


----------



## SpelmanMommy

I JUS RECEIVED 5 of my 6 diapers from them!! =) so i hope all of you that are waiting get yours soon!!


----------



## belladonna

Quick Q - have you had to pay any taxes on imported nappies?


----------



## discoclare

belladonna said:


> Quick Q - have you had to pay any taxes on imported nappies?

no I haven't.


----------



## Lliena

belladonna said:


> Quick Q - have you had to pay any taxes on imported nappies?

Nope :)


----------



## SpelmanMommy

belladonna said:


> Quick Q - have you had to pay any taxes on imported nappies?

Nope!!


----------



## WelshTiddler

tannembaum I am 27 weeks pregnant due the 16th Feb. However, had a premmie 9years ago she is fine though. My BP up already so may end up having him early. Hope not xxxxx


----------



## tannembaum

Well I hope you get them in time :)
I still don't have mine and I don't think they believe me either :(


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Open a dispute hun, they'll do anything to get good feedback! x


----------



## tannembaum

Well I hope you get them in time :)
I still don't have mine and I don't think they believe me either :(


----------



## WelshTiddler

97K took a picture of the packaging and sent me a picture of it. Is this the norm?


----------



## Lliena

Yep :D


----------



## discoclare

WelshTiddler said:


> 97K took a picture of the packaging and sent me a picture of it. Is this the norm?

yes they did that with me


----------



## belladonna

I have just ordered my first real nappy for the bargain price of 99p with postage!
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1-BABY-new-w..._Baby_Changing_Nappies_LE&hash=item45f6da9077


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Bollocks, i wanted that one! :rofl:

well done!


----------



## belladonna

I will be looking out for more lol!


----------



## tannembaum

I requested a refund 2 days ago and they still haven't replied :(
I'm giving them till tomorrow then I'm starting a dispute :(


----------



## xerinx

Mine turned up on saturday!!

only 9 weeks!! They did refund me for one but the other refund never cleared! But at least they turned up eventually i guess.


----------



## oboeverity

I'm waiting for 4 from them. They have replied to my email, but I'm moving soon, and don't want them to come after we've gone. 6 weeks and counting now. I ordered some 97k ones, and they took a similar time; apparently, it's down to customs getting tighter?
xxx


----------



## oboeverity

Also, the issue I had with Goodseller is that the description says they combine postage, which they do NOT... 15th of October I ordered mine... no sign
xx


----------



## Char&Bump-x

They combined the postage on mine :shrug: They still haven't turned up though :growlmad:


----------



## Misskitty

I've bought nappies from this seller before and they have always turned up within a couple of weeks, but the last lot i ordered (5th Oct) have only just turned up today. I think it must be a customs issue, plus think how much stuff must be being shipped out of China at the minute in the run up to Xmas!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Ooh i hope mine turn up! Ive had a refund lol :rofl:


----------



## tannembaum

Ive had a refund from 97k now. I really wanted that nappy :-(


----------



## nervouspains

Char&Bump-x said:


> Ooh i hope mine turn up! Ive had a refund lol :rofl:

Me too! :thumbup: lol xx


----------



## oboeverity

I emailed Goodseller yesterday and requested a refund. No reply. What a surprise...


----------



## Char&Bump-x

If they really have sent them, we should all get them cos they'll be halfway here by the time we complained!


----------



## xerinx

Yea mine did come even after refund so i guess i cant complain :)


----------



## WelshTiddler

One of nappies just arrived :happydance: but not the other 2:nope: Shall I go back and pay?


----------



## Kaites

Mine arrived yesterday too- it was ordered on Nov 1st so the wait was a bit slower than it's been in the past but not too bad. I wonder if it was a customs issue or if they ran out of stock briefly... 

I'm just happy it arrived in time for xmas- it was supposed to be a stocking stuffer for Emma but now I don't think I can wait to put it on her...


----------



## Misskitty

Think it must've been a customs issue, i ordered 7 on 15th Nov and they've just turned up today! The last lot took about 8wks!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I just got my 97kgallery ones, but not the ones i ordered on the 4th october!!


----------



## oboeverity

Well, Goodseller are trying to tell me they refunded me, but they haven't. Every time they email, they tell me they've refunded a different amount... will give it til Monday and open a dispute I think. My 97ks took ages, but they did get here...


----------



## mommy43

goodseller did refund me eventually they kept telling me they had refunded me but they hadnt for all of them now they keep emailing to ask mne to remove neutral feedback i left them


----------



## Char&Bump-x

They asked me to change my neutral feedback too. I sent back 'i dont know how, and if i did i still wouldnt because when i pay for something i expect it to arrive!!' :rofl:


----------



## belladonna

Mine arrive yesterday after ordering on the 17th.


----------

